# 2008 Election



## heyitscory (Apr 6, 2004)

I remember enjoying the 2004 political talk area (even though my guy lost), and I seem to remember it staying under control (even though my guy lost). Are we going to have something like that again, or was it rowdier than I remember (my guy lost after all)?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Not sure...it hasn't come up. Go ahead and submit a suggestion thru the contact us link as this area is for software related issues.
Thanks


----------

